# Is That A Hernia???



## queensonesock99 (May 23, 2011)

I have a 12 year old paint mare, who I've had since she was 2. She showed heavily for years but for the past 3 years she's been just a trail horse. Never in the past did she have a hernia.

All summer I battled a hoof abcess and finally got that taken care of. Yesterday I rode her for the first time. We walked and did a small amount of trotting. Nothing out of the norm. A humungo tractor did fly by us and she got spooked and did a bit of wheeling around but nothing crazy. 

Then my Mom calls me and says she has a lump bigger than an egg on the underside of her belly in the middle. It's soft, and she's not bothered by it. 
Otherwise, her mentation is slightly dull but hard to say because she's a quiet horse to begin with. 

My question is, can hernias spontaneously occur at an age this old without major trauma? Or could it be some sort of swelling from ??? It's directly under her belly so it would be hard for someone to kick her there... I have discussed it with the vet and when I go there today I'll check her temperature and feel the lump... otherwise I'll have the vet out Monday.

Pictures are attached

Thank you very much. Caryn


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

It sure looks like it. Is it tender to touch? if so, she needs the vet immediately, may have some bowel caught in there. If it gives you a "squishy" feeling/sound when manipulated, it for sure is a hernia... Take care, and good luck!


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi it does look like a hernia, my filly had a lump under her belly not long ago, i thought it was a hernia so did alot of my friends, i had the vet out, thankfully it wasnt, was just a insect bite,  the vet said to me if its a hernia put your finger on the lump and press it inwards to see if u can feel a hole, or anything in there! if so its proberly a hernia, 
best of luck, hope its nothing serious.


----------



## queensonesock99 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you both for replying. I do not think it is a hernia any more. I gave it a good feel and couldn't feel any hole. Plus, she's 12. If she had a hernia it would have presented long before now.

Thanks again.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you hadn't said anything about an abcess I would have said it for sure was a hernia, but it could be infection that worked its way up the leg and settled in the skin along the belly where there is more room for it. You should call the vet but it's nothing to worry about. If it's a hernia you'll need to have it repaired and if it's an infection then she'll need some anti-biotics.


----------

